# Need a little info or support!



## deirpg (Aug 9, 2001)

Hi there! I am a regular over at the IBS boards. I'm a little concerned about something, and perhaps somebody here could help me out.I finally have my IBS fully under control. A couple of months ago, I had really serious lower back pain that started out of the blue with no injury or anything. The pain lasted for about a month or more and now my legs and arm get really tingly, nearly numb. There was one part of my foot where the skin was fully numb - no feeling at all. The pain went away for about a week and then returned for 2. Now the pain is gone, but I'm sure it will return again. I have a history of migraine headaches and food intolerances. I also don't handle stress well at all and have occasional pains in my finger joints. I have mottled skin, especially on my legs, mild sinus troubles, and carpal tunnel syndrome.I'm really scared, so if someone can give me any info, I'd really appreciate it. I have a doctor's appointment scheduled for the end of this month.Thanks so much!Deirdre


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Deirdre,I don't have any advice for you, but I sympathize with the agony of waiting and worrying. Be assured you have my best wishes and positive vibes coming your way! I hope it goes well at your appointment!~Mrs. Mason


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Deirdre,Hello.







I'm wondering if you could have a pinched nerve. Just a thought. Pinched nerves can happen at any time to anyone and it doesn't have to be due to injury. They can be very painful and can cause numbness and tingling as well. Sometimes it's a temporary thing and sometimes it can be long lasting. I do hope you can get to the bottom of this as soon as possible.Hang in there.Karen


----------



## deirpg (Aug 9, 2001)

Thank you very much for your responses, mrsmason and feisty. I'm hoping that this is a pinched nerve! I did a bit of research, and I found out that fibromyalgia sufferers experience some pain. This relieved me a bit as I do not feel any pain.I hope the two of you have your problems under control. Through my little research, I have discovered that fibromyalgia is a very difficult thing to cope with, so best of luck to you in the future.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2002)

Deidre.... I have fibromyalgia... and I often experience pain, numbness, tingling and even what I could describe as a feeling of detachment from my limbs at times.Regular chiropractic care has helped me with this issue. Have you ever tried it? I couldn't exist without it.


----------

